

Processing 1.5 released - celias
http://processing.org/download/

======
celias
From the revisions list: PROCESSING 1.5 (REV 0196) - 17 April 2011

A lot has changed in the nine months since 1.2.1 was released, the biggest
being the introduction of "modes" for the editor, allowing you to switch
between Android development or the classic desktop/web mode. More modes are
coming in future releases.

Another significant change is a fix for applets that were stuttering or
appearing to run very, very slowly in Firefox 4 and Chrome. That's the major
reason that we're releasing this version in advance on 2.0 later this summer.
... For people who have been using OPENGL2 in the pre-releases, the library
has been removed from 1.5, and will return in future pre-releases before
eventually replacing the built-in OpenGL library for 2.0.

